# An (odd) plea to the community!



## Toothpicke (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello, 
I must admit that I am not a regular visitor to these boards, but after having spent hours in exasperation I am turning to people who I think might be able to help me. 

When I was little (late 80s, early 90s) we listened to a cassette tape that was a child's story about Mozart's music. It featured two characters name Eine and Kleine who described Mozart's music and were really comical. 

Anyways, the tape was great, and the other day my sister asked if I remembered it. I've been searching everywhere, but cannot find anything! I have the faintest memory of the front picture and I thought it may have been an RCA cassette, but after searching their catalogue I still have nothing. 

Does anybody out there know about this tape? I would be eternally grateful to anyone who knows, or could point me in the right direction. 

-Tooth


----------

